# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا > بازار رمضان والعيد >  من فضـائل شهر رمـضان

## latifa Naf1

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


إن الحمد لله تعالى، نحمده ونستعين به ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله تعالى من شرور أنفسنا، وسيئات أعمالنا، من يهد الله تعالى فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبعد:
اقتضت حكمة الله تعالى تفضيل بعض الناس على بعض ، وبعض الأماكن على بعض ، وبعض الشهور على بعض ، ومن هذه الأشهر التى فضلها التى تبارك وتعالى شهر رمضان فهذا الشهر الكريم له فضائل وخصائص تميزه عن غيره من الشهور
فأحببت أن أشارك بهذه المقالة المتواضعة حول فضائل شهر رمضان وخصائصه من خلال القرآن والسنة عسى الله أن ينفعنى وإياكم بها إنه ولى ذلك والقادر عليه 0

ومن هذه الفضائل والخصائص التى اختص بها شهر رمضان المبارك عن غيره من الشهور ما يلى :

1- شهر رمضان تفتح فيه أبواب الجنة :
عن أنس رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " هذا شهر رمضان جاءكم تفتح فيه أبواب الجنة وتغلق فيه أبواب النار وتسلسل فيه الشياطين " ([1])0

2- فضل أول ليلة في صيام رمضان :
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" إذا كان أول ليلة من شهر رمضان صفدت الشياطين ومردة الجن ، وغلقت أبواب النار فلم يفتح منها باب ، وفتحت أبواب الجنة فلم يغلق منها باب ، وينادى مناد كل ليلة : يا باغي الخير أقبل ويا باغي الشر أقصر ، ولله عتقاء من النار وذلك كل ليلة " ([2]).
وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" أتاكم شهر رمضان شهر مبارك فرض الله عليكم صيامه تفتح فيه أبواب الجنة ،وتغلق فيه أبواب الجحيم ، وتغل فيه مردة الشياطين ، وفيه ليلة خير من ألف شهر من حُرم خيرها فقد حُرم " ([3])0

3- الصيام في رمضان تفتح له أبواب الجنة وتغلق أبواب النار وتصفد الشياطين :
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: " إذا دخل شهر رمضان فتحت أبواب الجنة وغلقت أبواب جهنم وسلسلت الشياطين " ([4]).

قال الإمام النووى رحمه الله :
وأما قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم: ( فتحت أبواب الجنة وغلقت أبواب النار وصفدت الشياطين):
فقال القاضي عياض رحمه الله : يحتمل أنه على ظاهره وحقيقته وأن تفتيح أبواب الجنة وتغليق أبواب جهنم وتصفيد الشياطين علامة لدخول الشهر وتعظيم لحرمته ويكون التصفيد ليمتنعوا من إيذاء المؤمنين والتهويش عليهم 0

قال: ويحتمل أن يكون المراد المجاز ويكون إشارة إلى كثرة الثواب والعفو وأن الشياطين يقل إغواؤهم وإيذاؤهم ليصيرون كالمصفدين ويكون تصفيدهم عن أشياء دون أشياء ولناس دون ناس
ويؤيد هذه الرواية الثانية فتحت أبواب الرحمة وجاء في حديث آخر صفدت مردة الشياطين0

قال القاضي عياض: ويحتمل أن يكون فتح أبواب الجنة عبارة عما يفتحه الله تعالى لعباده من الطاعات في هذا الشهر التي لا تقع في غيره عموما كالصيام والقيام وفعل الخيرات والانكفاف عن كثير من المخالفات وهذه أسباب لدخول الجنة وأبواب لها وكذلك تغليق أبواب النار وتصفيد الشياطين عبارة عما ينكفون عنه من المخالفات ومعنى صفدت غللت والصفد بفتح الفاء الغل بضم الغين وهو معنى سلسلت في الرواية الأخرى ([5])0

4- شهر رمضان وصيامه يكفر الذنوب:
عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقول "الصلواتُ الخمسُ ، والجمعةُ إلى الجمعةِ ، ورمضانُ إلى رمضانَ ، مكفِّراتُ ما بينهنَّ إذا اجتَنَبَ الكبائر" ([6])0

قال الإمام المناوى رحمه الله :
(الصلوات الخمس والجمعة إلى الجمعة ورمضان إلى رمضان) أي صلاة الجمعة منتهية إلى الجمعة وصوم رمضان منتهياً إلى صوم رمضان (مكفرات لما بينهن إذا اجتنبت الكبائر) شرط وجزاء دل عليه ما قبله ومعناه أن الذنوب كلها تغفر إلا الكبائر فلا تغفر لا إن الذنوب تغفر ما لم تكن كبيرة فإن كانت لا تغفر صغائره([7])0
وعن عمار بن ياسر رضى الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صعد المنبر فقال : « آمين . آمين . آمين » ، ثم قال :« من أدرك والديه أو أحدهما فلم يغفر له فأبعده الله ، قولوا : آمين . ومن أدرك رمضان فلم يغفر له فأبعده الله ، قولوا : آمين . ومن ذكرت عنده فلم يصل علي فأبعده الله ، قولوا : آمين»([8])0
وعن أنس رضى الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جاء فصعد المنبر فقال : « آمين » . ثم قال « آمين » . ثم قال « آمين » ، قال : « أتاني جبريل فقال : من ذكرت عنده فلم يصل عليك ، فدخل النار فأبعده الله ، فقلت : آمين ، ومن أدرك أحد والديه فدخل النار فأبعده الله ، فقلت : آمين ، ومن أدرك رمضان فلم يغفر له فأبعده الله ، فقلت : آمين »([9])0

5- العمرة فى رمضان ثوابها مضاعف:
عن ابن عباس رضي الله تعالى عنهما قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "عُمرة في رمضان تعدل حَجَّةً"([10])0
قال الإمام المناوى رحمه الله:
قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( عمرة في رمضان تعدل حجة ) في الثواب لا أنها تقوم مقامها في إسقاط الفرض للإجماع على أن الاعتمار لا يجزى عن حج الفرض ([11])0

6-ومن فضائل رمضان وخصائصه نزول القرآن الكريم فيه :
قال الله تعالى : (شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِيَ أُنزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ هُدًى لِّلنَّاسِ وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِّنَ الْهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ فَمَن شَهِدَ مِنكُمُ الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ وَمَن كَانَ مَرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِّنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ بِكُمُ الْيُسْرَ وَلاَ يُرِيدُ بِكُمُ الْعُسْرَ وَلِتُكْمِلُواْ الْعِدَّةَ وَلِتُكَبِّرُواْ اللَّهَ عَلَى مَا هَدَاكُمْ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ) ([12])0
قال الإمام ابن كثير رحمه الله :
يمدح تعالى شهر الصيام من بين سائر الشهور بأن اختاره من بينهن لإنزال القرآن العظيم، وكما اختصه بذلك قد ورد الحديث بأنه الشهر الذي كانت الكتب الإلهية تنزل فيه على الأنبياء([13])0
وأخرج الإمام أحمد فى مسنده عن واثلة بن الأسقع أن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- قال « أنزلت صحف إبراهيم عليه السلام فى أول ليلة من رمضان وأنزلت التوراة لست مضين من رمضان والإنجيل لثلاث عشرة خلت من رمضان وأنزل القرآن لأربع وعشرين خلت من رمضان »([14]).

7- ومن فضائل رمضان وخصائصه ليلة القدر التي هي خير من ألف شهر:
ﭧ ﭨ إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ (1) وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ (2) لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ خَيْرٌ مِّنْ أَلْفِ شَهْرٍ (3) تَنَزَّلُ الْمَلائِكَةُ وَالرُّوحُ فِيهَا بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِم مِّن كُلِّ أَمْرٍ (4) سَلامٌ هِيَ حَتَّى مَطْلَعِ الْفَجْرِ (5) ([15])0

قال الإمام القرطبى رحمه الله :
قوله تعالى : {لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ خَيْرٌ مِنْ أَلْفِ شَهْرٍ}: بين فضلها وعظمها،وفضيلة الزمان إنما تكون بكثرة ما يقع فيه من الفضائل. وفي تلك الليلة يقسم الخير الكثير الذي لا يوجد مثله في ألف شهر. واللّه أعلم.

وقال كثير من المفسرين : أي العمل فيها خير من العمل في ألف شهر ليس فيها ليلة القدر.

وقال أبو العالية : ليلة القدر خير من ألف شهر لا تكون فيه ليلة القدر([16]).

وقال الإمام ابن كثير رحمه الله :
يخبر تعالى أنه أنزل القرآن ليلة القدر, وهي الليلة المباركة التي قال الله عز وجل:{ شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ }

قال ابن عباس وغيره: أنزل الله القرآن جملة واحدة من اللوح المحفوظ إلى بيت العزة من السماء الدنيا, ثم نزل مفصلاً بحسب الوقائع في ثلاث وعشرين سنة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, ثم قال تعالى معظماً لشأن ليلة القدر التي اختصها بإنزال القرآن العظيم فيها فقال: { وَمَآ أَدْرَاكَ مَا لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ خَيْرٌ مّنْ أَلْفِ شَهْرٍ }([17])
وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" أتاكم شهر رمضان شهر مبارك فرض الله عليكم صيامه تفتح فيه أبواب الجنة ،وتغلق فيه أبواب الجحيم ، وتغل فيه مردة الشياطين ، وفيه ليلة خير من ألف شهر من حُرم خيرها فقد حُرم " ([18])0

قال المباركفورى رحمه الله :
قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم  :Frown: ليلة خير من ألف شهر) أي العمل فيها أفضل من العمل في ألف شهر ليس فيها ليلة القدر (من حرم) بتخفيف الراء على بناء المفعول (خيرها) بالنصب وهو يتعدى إلى مفعولين يقال حرمة الشيء كضربه وعمله حرماناً أي منعه إياه والمحروم الممنوع أي من منع خيرها بأن لم يوفق لا حياء والعبادة فيها (فقد حرم) أي منع الخير كله كما سيجيء صريحاً ففيه مبالغة عظيمة.
والمراد حرمان الثواب الكامل أو الغفران الشامل الذي يفوز به القائم في إحياء ليلها([19]).

8-من فضائله وخصائصه صلاة التراويح :
أجمع المسلمون على سنية قيام ليالي رمضان ، وقد ذكر النووي أن المراد بقيام رمضان صلاة التراويح يعني أنه يحصل المقصود من القيام بصلاة التراويح ([20]).
عن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من قام رمضان إيمانا واحتسابا ، غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه "([21])0
قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم  :Frown: من قام رمضان إيمانا): أي تصديقاً بأنه حق معتقداً فضيلته ، واحتساباً يريد به الله وحده لا رؤية الناس ولا غير ذلك مما يخالف الإخلاص غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه0
والمعروف عند الفقهاء أن هذا مختص بغفران الصغائر دون الكبائر، وقال بعضهم: ويجوز أن يخفف من الكبائر إذا لم يصادف صغيرة من غير أن يأمرهم فيه بعزيمة أي بوجوب([22])
وقال الإمام النووى رحمه الله : قوله: (من قام رمضان) هذه الصيغة تقتضي الترغيب والندب دون الإيجاب واجتمعت الأمة على أن قيام رمضان ليس بواجب بل هو مندوب([23])0

فائدة نفيسة :
قال الإمام ابن بطال رحمه الله :
وفى جمع عمر الناس على قارئ واحد دليل على نظر الإمام لرعيته فى جمع كلمتهم وصلاح دينهم 0
قال المهلب : وفيه أن اجتهاد الإمام ورأيه فى السنن مسموع منه مؤتمر له فيه ، كما ائتمر الصحابة لعمر فى جمعهم على قارئ واحد ؛ لأن طاعتهم لاجتهاده واستنباطه طاعة لله تعالى لقوله : ( وَلَوْ رَدُّوهُ إِلَى الرَّسُولِ وَإِلَى أُوْلِى الأَمْرِ مِنْهُمْ لَعَلِمَهُ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَنبِطُونَهُ مِنْهُمْ ) [ النساء : 83 ] 0
وفيه: جواز الاجتماع لصلاة النوافل ، وفيه أن الجماعة المتفقة فى عمل الطاعة مرجو بركتها ، إذ دعاء كل واحد منهم يشمل جماعتهم ، فلذلك صارت صلاة الجماعة تفضل صلاة الفذ بسبع وعشرين درجة ، فيجب أن تكون النافلة كذلك 0
وفيه: أن قيام رمضان سنة لأن عمر لم يسن منه إلا ما كان رسول الله يحبه ، وقد أخبر عليه السلام بالعلة التى منعته من الخروج إليهم ، وهى خشية أن يفترض عليهم ، وكان بالمؤمنين رحيمًا ، فلما أمن عمر أن تفترض عليهم فى زمانه لانقطاع الوحى ؛ أقام هذه السنة وأحياها ، وذلك سنَةَ أربع عشرة من الهجرة فى صدر خلافته .
قال المهلب : وفيه أن الأعمال إذا تركت لعلة ، وزالت العلة أنه لا بأس بإعادة العمل ، كما أمر عمر صلاة الليل فى رمضان بالجماعة ، وفيه أنه يجب أن يؤم القوم أقرؤهم ، فلذلك قال عمر : أُبَى أقرؤنا ، فلذلك قدمه عمر ، وهذا على الاختيار إذا أمكن ؛ لأن عمر قدم أيضًا تميمًا الدارى ، ومعلوم أن كثيرًا من الصحابة أقرأ منه ، فدل هذا أن قوله عليه السلام  :Frown:  يؤم القوم أقرؤهم ) إنما هو على الاختيار ، قول عمر :Frown:  نعم البدعة ) فالبدعة اختراع ما لم يكن قبل ، فما خالف السنة فهو بدعة ضلالة ، وما وافقها فهو بدعة هُدى ، وقد سئل ابن عمر عن صلاة الضحى فقال : بدعة ، ونعم البدعة ([24]).

9- ومن فضائله وخصائصه الاعتكاف :
عن عائشة رضي الله عنها ، - زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، كان يعتكف العشر الأواخر من رمضان حتى توفاه الله ، ثم اعتكف أزواجه من بعده " ([25])0
قال الإمام الصنعانى رحمه الله:
فيه دليل على أن الاعتكاف سنة واظب عليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأزواجه من بعده 0
قال أبو داود: عن أحمد لا أعلم عن أحد من العلماء خلافا أن الاعتكاف مسنون0
وأما المقصود منه فهو جمع القلب على الله تعالى بالخلوة مع خلو المعدة والإقبال عليه تعالى والتنعم بذكره والإعراض عما عداه([26])0
وعن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يعتكف في العشر الأوسط من رمضان ، فاعتكف عاما ، حتى إذا كان ليلة إحدى وعشرين ، وهي الليلة التي يخرج من صبيحتها من اعتكافه ، قال : " من كان اعتكف معي ، فليعتكف العشر الأواخر ، وقد أريت هذه الليلة ثم أنسيتها ، وقد رأيتني أسجد في ماء وطين من صبيحتها ، فالتمسوها في العشر الأواخر ، والتمسوها في كل وتر " ، فمطرت السماء تلك الليلة وكان المسجد على عريش ، فوقف المسجد ، فبصرت عيناي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على جبهته أثر الماء والطين ، من صبح إحدى وعشرين ([27])0
قال الإمام ابن رجب رحمه الله :
هذا الحديث يدل على أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يعتكف العشر الأوسط من شهر رمضان لابتغاء ليلة القدر فيه، وهذا السياق يقتضي أن ذلك تكرر منه([28])0

10 – أن شهر رمضان شهر الجود ومدارسة القرآن :
عن ابن عباس ، قال : " كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أجود الناس ، وكان أجود ما يكون في رمضان حين يلقاه جبريل ، وكان يلقاه في كل ليلة من رمضان فيدارسه القرآن ، فلرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أجود بالخير من الريح المرسلة "([29])0

قال الإمام ابن رجب رحمه الله:
وفي تضاعف جوده صلى الله عليه وسلم في شهر رمضان بخصوصه فوائد كثيرة:
منها: شرف الزمان ومضاعفة أجر العمل فيه، وفي الترمذي عن أنس مرفوعا: (أفضل الصدقة صدقة رمضان).
ومنها: إعانة الصائمين والقائمين والذاكرين على طاعتهم، فيستوجب المعين لهم مثل أجرهم، كما أن من جهز غازيا فقد غزا، ومن خلفه في أهله فقط غزا، وفي حديث زيد بن خالد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (من فطر صائما فله مثل أجره من غير أن ينقص من أجر الصائم شيء)([30])0
ومنها: أن شهر رمضان شهر يجود الله فيه على عباده بالرحمة والمغفرة والعتق من النار، لا سيما في ليلة القدر، والله تعالى يرحم من عباده الرحماء كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : (إنما يرحم الله من عباده الرحماء)([31])0
فمن جاد على عباد الله جاد الله عليه بالعطاء والفضل، والجزاء من جنس العمل.
ومنها: أن الجمع بين الصيام والصدقة من موجبات الجنة كما في حديث علي رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إن في الجنة غرفا يُرى ظهورها من بطونها، و بطونها من ظهورها قالوا: لمن هي يا رسول الله ؟ قال: لمن طيب الكلام، وأطعم الطعام، وأدام الصيام، وصلى بالليل والناس نيام)([32])0
وهذه الخصال كلها تكون في رمضان، فيجتمع فيه للمؤمن الصيام والقيام والصدقة وطيب الكلام، فإنه ينهى فيه الصائم عن اللغو والرفث،والصيام والصلاة والصدقة توصل صاحبها إلى الله عز وجل.

قال بعض السلف: الصلاة توصل صاحبها إلى نصف الطريق، والصيام يوصله إلى باب الملك، والصدقة تأخذ بيده فتدخله على الملك.
وفي صحيح مسلم عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (من أصبح منكم اليوم صائما ؟ قال أبوبكر: أنا. قال: من تبع منكم اليوم جنازة ؟ قال أبوبكر: أنا. قال: من تصدق بصدقة ؟ قال أبوبكر: أنا. قال: فمن عاد منكم مريضا ؟ قال أبوبكر: أنا. قال: ما اجتمعن في امرئ إلا دخل الجنة) ([33]).
ومنها: أن الجمع بين الصيام والصدقة أبلغ في تكفير الخطايا واتقاء جهنم والمباعدة عنها، وخصوصا إن ضم إلى ذلك قيام الليل، فقد ثبت عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (الصيام جُنة) ([34])0
وفي رواية: (جُنة أحدكم من النار كجُنته من القتال)([35]).
وكان أبوالدرداء رضى الله عنه يقول: صلوا في ظلمة الليل ركعتين لظلمة القبور، صوموا يوما شديدا حره لحر يوم النشور، تصدقوا بصدقة لشر يوم عسير.
ومنها: أن الصيام لا بد أن يقع فيه خلل أو نقص، وتكفير الصيام للذنوب مشروط بالتحفظ مما ينبغي التحفظ منه0
وعامة صيام الناس لا يجتمع في صومه التحفظ كما ينبغي، ولهذا نهى أن يقول الرجل: صمت رمضان كله أو قمته كله، فالصدقة تجبر ما فيه من النقص والخلل.
ولهذا وجب في آخر شهر رمضان زكاة الفطر طهرة للصائم من اللغو والرفث.
والصيام والصدقة لهما مدخل في كفارات الإيمان ومحظورات الإحرام وكفارة الوطء في رمضان، ولهذا كان الله تعالى قد خير المسلمين في ابتداء الأمر بين الصيام وإطعام المسكين، ثم نسخ ذلك وبقي الإطعام لمن يعجز عن الصيام لكبره، ومن أخّر قضاء رمضان حتى أدركه رمضان آخر فإنه يقضيه ويضم إليه إطعام مسكين لكل يوم تقوية له عند أكثر العلماء، كما أفتى به الصحابة وكذلك من أفطر لأجل غيره كالحامل والمرضع على قول طائفة من العلماء.
ومنها: أن الصائم يدع طعامه وشرابه لله فإذا أعان الصائمين على التقوي على طعامهم وشرابهم كان بمنزلة من ترك شهوة لله وآثر بها أو واسى منها، ولهذا يشرع له تفطير الصوام معه إذا أفطر، لأن الطعام يكون محبوبا له حينئذ فيواسي منه حتى يكون من أطعم الطعام على حبه، ويكون في ذلك شكر لله على نعمة إباحة الطعام والشراب له ورده عليه بعد منعه إياه، فإن هذه النعمة إنما عرف قدرها عند المنع منها0
وسئل بعض السلف: لم شرع الصيام ؟ قال: ليذوق الغني طعم الجوع فلا ينسى الجائع([36]).

هذا ما تيسر لى جمعه حول فضائل شهر رمضان المبارك ونسأل الله تبارك وتعالى أن يوفقنا وإياكم لما يحبه ويرضاه وأن يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال وأن يجعل هذا العمل خالصاً لوجهه الكريم ولاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم.

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الشارقة منطقة القليعة 
أحدث كفرات السراير _ 2021 ,من مونتاج 
ابو ظبي 
من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان 
رمضان وحصد الأجور 
رمضان فرصة للتغيير 
من فضـائل شهر رمـضان 
تنحيف الكرش والجسم وشد التررررررررهل بامان... 
بياض مثل التلج للمنطقةالحساسةوالركب والظهر... 
تبييض الوجه 2 الى 3 درجات بشهر وتوحيد اللون...

----------

